# Just because



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have today off so you know what that means.....pictures.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucky us hoto:

I love the third picture - Wllow's ear, eye nose and paw, perfect 

I hope you have a good day and you get some quality R&R time with your lovely dogs.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh oh does that mean they will be playing dressup too Run Jake run!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Oh oh does that mean they will be playing dressup too Run Jake run!!!


Haha no dress up today. Maybe the beach or the dog park.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They look amazing, not a bed head day for Willow today, the expression on Jakes face in the second photo reminds me of Ninas expression. Have a great day off, enjoy your walk, look forward to photos


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely, have a great day off, look forward to more pics, may even get a chance to put a couple of Dudley on here later this eve....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Lovely, have a great day off, look forward to more pics, may even get a chance to put a couple of Dudley on here later this eve....


That would be awesome! Love Dudley pictures!!! 

Everyone should just post pictures  hoto:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cute, cute, cutest and cuter!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yummy yummy yummy!!! Jake and Willow have the sweetest faces! I like to keep Jasper's facial hair rounded like Jake and willows. They look so cute and puppy like! Although Jasper has grey on his chin so will probably always look like an old man, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yay friday picture posting night! I have a cracker, will post it later!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Love Jake's eyes, I picture Bette's as being like Jakes. Very soulful! Willow is a cover girl, for sure.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hiking in the woods

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

What a gorgeous autumn walk, beautiful pics and gorgeous colours Donna.
Looks like you had a great day off - lucky you x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So pleased you had a day off Donna .. hope you had a lovely day with your dogs xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fabulous colours - the woods as well as your beautiful dogs


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Donna! Absolutely brilliant.. Love them. Hope you've had a lovely day off!! Can't think of a better way to spend it. Xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Hiking in the woods
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Amazing!! Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a fantastic place for dog walking, it really is beautiful, so are the dogs too of course!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love all the photos. Love Jake and Willow.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the hiking pictures Willow is the same color as the leaves almost Must not be as cold there as it is here. I saw a few snow pellets Glad you had some fun with the babies!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Love the hiking pictures Willow is the same color as the leaves almost Must not be as cold there as it is here. I saw a few snow pellets Glad you had some fun with the babies!


We are running out our last few warmish days..... Can't wait to see just because Molly pictures!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We are running out our last few warmish days..... Can't wait to see just because Molly pictures!


Didn't take any pictures today too cold but she would of been cute carrying her little stick our whole walk....maybe tomorrow


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And he is still sleeping

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> And he is still sleeping
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh so sleepy & cuddly!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> And he is still sleeping
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh how I love Jake!


----------

